# What brand/size of Catfish hooks do you prefer?



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Hello All,
Just wondering what brand and size of catfishing hooks do yall each prefer?

And does your preference change if your Jug fishing or throw line or rod/reel?

Saw these on Amazon, didnt know if these were ones folks liked or not...


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*catfish hooks*

I like red eagle claw 6/0 circle hooks for drifting and 5/0 circle stainless for my jug lines. Most of the time the hooks get them right in the jaw, very few get away.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

firedog said:


> I like red eagle claw 6/0 circle hooks for drifting and 5/0 circle stainless for my jug lines. Most of the time the hooks get them right in the jaw, very few get away.


Thanks Firedog, 
Where are you buying your 6/0 circle Stainless from if you dont mind me askin....?


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Not all brands of 5/0 or 6/0 are far from same size by brands. I find [email protected] to be the best if you buy by bulk. My last order was several hundred at about $9 a hundred plus $6-8 for postage. I've found 2004 6/0 works best for your methods as I've landed every thing from pound to 40# cats. Circle works best on any method that has a little tension (tight)on line. If drift fishing never try to set hook, just start reeling. Works for me


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am not a catfisherman, but know darn well the warning above about circle hooks is true. An Eagle Claw vs Mustad vs Gamakatsu or others of supposedly the same size are not. Both guys above are referencing Eagle Claw, and one even says the exact model number. Your best bet is buy exactly what they say.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

For big fish I really like the team catfish 8/0 double action circle hooks. Good wide gap for big baits.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm with dbullard I like the Team Catfish 8/0 double action hooks for drifting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

From my limited experience if targeting big fish get on ebay and order the 10 0 circle hooks from China, if after smaller fish the 5-7 0 will do fine. These hooks can be found for $5.00-$8.00 a hundred. The majority of hooks are made in China, I've only had one semi straighten out but the 40# fish still came in.
When I tight line in the spring I prefer 4 0 kale mustad or EC they look nearly identical. Some people don't like j or kale hooks, if you don't know about setting the hook use small circles.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

jackieblue said:


> From my limited experience if targeting big fish get on ebay and order the 10 0 circle hooks from China, if after smaller fish the 5-7 0 will do fine. These hooks can be found for $5.00-$8.00 a hundred. The majority of hooks are made in China, I've only had one semi straighten out but the 40# fish still came in.
> When I tight line in the spring I prefer 4 0 kale mustad or EC they look nearly identical. Some people don't like j or kale hooks, if you don't know about setting the hook use small circles.


Good advice Jackie , I also like the kale hooks when a setting the hook on spring time blues.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

For stink push bait, the #6 & #8 Mustad treble with the spring on the shank works well, but I always fish rod-n-reel.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Rod and reel big cat drifting Gamakatsu 8-10/0 circle with bent eye snelled.
Rod and reel tight line what they said
Jug lines 5/0 197 eagleclaw. Good hook for jug lines and cheap in bulk. I destroy to many so easier to replace. Not a fan of red hooks as finish wears off in short order.


----------



## Linh811 (Apr 8, 2017)

jackieblue said:


> From my limited experience if targeting big fish get on ebay and order the 10 0 circle hooks from China, if after smaller fish the 5-7 0 will do fine. These hooks can be found for $5.00-$8.00 a hundred. The majority of hooks are made in China, I've only had one semi straighten out but the 40# fish still came in.
> When I tight line in the spring I prefer 4 0 kale mustad or EC they look nearly identical. Some people don't like j or kale hooks, if you don't know about setting the hook use small circles.


yep, I get those big *** hooks for shark fishing as well.... works fine for me


----------

